# Eagles In Baytown, Texas Today!



## corralup (Mar 19, 2010)

After work I drove over to a local nest to check out the eagles.  
They have two eaglets in the nest.  I couldn't see them being that they are only a couple weeks old.  But they're in there!


----------



## EricD (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice captures!! Looks like a good size nest!


----------



## Live_free (Mar 19, 2010)

What camera and lens?


----------



## corralup (Mar 19, 2010)

EricD said:


> Nice captures!! Looks like a good size nest!



Oh, yes the nest is huge!  Thought you may like to see this.  There was probably 30 people out there today.  The eagles are used to people with big glass watching them.  The new nest is far from the road in very thick wooded area.  They survived Hurricane Ike and yes they did stay I heard.  The original nest didn't make it but as you can see the new one is a good one.
The tree the eagle perched on was the old nest tree I found out.
That was real close to the road!  Now they just use it for simple pleasures.
People have been watching these two for about three years now.
I watched the male bring in a fish.  The mother fed the babies little pieces and then she took the fish to another location to finish eating it herself.


----------



## corralup (Mar 19, 2010)

Live_free said:


> What camera and lens?



I used my Nikon D300, Nikon 300mm AF-S F4, Nikon 1.7 Teleconverter.
All hand held.  I think my settings were F7.1, 1/2000sec, ISO 800, Exposure Comp. 0.  Manual Mode.
I noticed Myflickr link has blurred the pictures a little bit.  The originals look my better.
It's a great set up!


----------



## lvcrtrs (Mar 20, 2010)

Enjoying the last 2,  I like the sun across both wings.  Usually we get one light and 1 dark.  I like the documentary of the size of the nest in the last one.


----------



## corralup (Mar 20, 2010)

lvcrtrs said:


> Enjoying the last 2,  I like the sun across both wings.  Usually we get one light and 1 dark.  I like the documentary of the size of the nest in the last one.



The sun was hitting the eagle just right.  This was taken around 6pm yesterday evening.  These are my first decent eagle images for me.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 20, 2010)

very nice,  really like 2nd to last a lot


----------



## corralup (Mar 20, 2010)

MSnowy said:


> very nice,  really like 2nd to last a lot



Thank You.  I'm going to print that one I've decided.


----------



## corralup (Mar 21, 2010)

Here's a couple more images.

I watched the female and male feed the babies something that looked like a fish through my camera lens as binoculars.  You can see the fuzzy  heads pop up.  Now getting a shot of that is a tough one right now being  that they are so young.  

Here on the first photo you can see both parents feeding but can't see  the babies.
On the second shot is mama getting out for a stretch eating the rest of  the fish that was left over from feeding the babies.
Pretty neat stuff I think.  I love watching and learning their actions.

Not the greatest shots being that they were hand held.  But still neat  to look at.


----------

